# ~North Dakota~ Waterfowl migration



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm from North Dakota and Thinking about going goose/duck hunting this weekend. I'm just wondering if the freeze hit to hard that all the birds migrated out of the state. I'm just wondering if it's worth the time and effort to go out scouting, or if i should just stay home because all the birds are gone. Did the ponds and lakes freeze up that bad or are there still a good number of huntable birds in the state. I'm guessing it only gets better as you go south. Just figured i'd throw this post out there because i'm sure other people are asking the same question of wether to bother go out scouting for birds in North Dakota. All the posts sound like theres not much left. All probley go out scouting any way, but any in put on North Dakota migration would be great.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'v seen alot of Dark Geese migrating today along the Eastern Part of North Dakota, i'm guessing that it's still a good time to get some birds, but have to put the orange on.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Was in the decoys this morning and we had canadas over us heading south from about 0700 on. Saw them the whole way home as well. Flocks varied from 20 to 150 or so birds. They were low and high. Luckily a few wanted to come down and eat.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya the ones that i saw flying were vary high and looked like thay never were going to stop flying, they were flying in groups of about 50 birds. but there was quit a nice chain of canadas following i would say, but getting them to decoy is part of the problem.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Went out scouting for about an hour and a half tonight and didn't see any thing, pritty sure the geese have left the state, o well all just have to get warmed up for spring snow goose season.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Went out scouting for about an hour and a half tonight and didn't see any thing, pritty sure the geese have left the state, o well all just have to get warmed up for spring snow goose season.


I can assure you that there are still ducks and geese in the state, a few guys from the site when out this A M and shot a 6 man limit of honks and some ducks. We are going out tomorow morning in a totaly diffrent area, they are there just gota find them!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Do your scouting around big bodies of water that might have a bit of open water yet. Up until today there were plenty of mallards around in one spot that I knew would hold birds late. With this stiff north wind most of the remaining birds are going to head out.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks to every one that shared information on the abundance of birds in the state of North Dakota. I went out Friday and didn't see any birds and figured that I would just give up for the season. As i was reading every ones posts to my comments about the North Dakota migration I became determined that I could and will find birds. This time heading a new direction and exploring new areas of land. Went out Sunday Morning and was amazed at the amount of birds still in the area I was hunting. I was out by myself and had a great time bird watching and hunting. I limited out on my canadan honkers (3) and I also shot 1 snow and 2 blues. It was a lot of fun. Thanks Leo, GoosehunterND, and hunter ND for your support and giving me the edge to go out hunting again. This is why this site is a great place, hunters trying to help out other hunters and enjoying the memories. Here are some pics of my hunting adventure, Thank You!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

"determined" and a little patience go a long way! Nice Work, thanks for sharin...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Glad you got out and found some. It always sucks to think your season is over and then find out a couple weeks later that there was still huntable birds around. It is like a kick in the shorts.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Good work, I thought I was going to be done at least two weeks ago but I'm still finding pockets of birds to hunt. Persistance definitely pays off!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Good post again and nice to see the recommendations from you guys. Beautiful pictures - it appears you may have found a likening to the almighty snow/blue goose.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Those things are evil!... EVIL!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics looks like a good hunt


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

snowbus said:


> Good post again and nice to see the recommendations from you guys. Beautiful pictures - it appears you may have found a likening to the almighty snow/blue goose.


You got it, snow and blue geese are my favorite things to hunt I absolutley am fasinated by those birds. My favorite season is the spring snow goose season, I always travel down to South Dakota and Follow them all the way threw North Dakota. It's always nice to get a good stab at the young juvies in the fall before thay wise up a little bit from the spring season. :sniper:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice job valley city hunter! Congrats , looks like a fun shoot and a great "towards the end of the season hunt" !

Adam


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I love late season hunting! Great job!

Chris


----------

